# Rubik's Cube Master (Virtual Cube Solving / Practise and Timer) - Android, iOS



## yhkim (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone.!
Please try my app and give me feedback on how to improve it.
I'm looking forward to it. Thanks!!






iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1017168521
Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onthesky.cube


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 7, 2015)

Well that looked good. Sadly I can't get it because it's ios 8 and later  But good job. It looks much better than other apps. Some make you pay for the OLL and PLL algorithms (stupid). Good job


----------



## Abo (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great, will check it out!


----------



## Travv801 (Sep 7, 2015)

This might become my main app. I'd change it so when the app is on, that it doesn't go to sleep with inactivity (you can change this with 3rd party apps, but would be nice to have as an option or by default). I'd really like an OLL/PLL generator. 

Eventually work towards having beginner methods for other sized cubes. 

Awesome App!


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful! You should make a web app version.


----------



## yhkim (Sep 8, 2015)

I add new functionality - custom method. you can add your own method. Now, it only use android. iOS will be update as soon.
I hope that update iOS version and have experience this app.
Thanks.


----------



## Travv801 (Sep 8, 2015)

yhkim said:


> I add new functionality - custom method. you can add your own method. Now, it only use android. iOS will be update as soon.
> I hope that update iOS version and have experience this app.
> Thanks.



Make it so you can delete methods. I was testing how methods worked and I wasn't able to delete a method I created. 

I've noticed if you hit the settings key, it brings up a settings select button but it doesn't do anything when selected.

For adding methods, you could make an option for different sized cubes. Obviously this is for future development as you'll have to work on different cube simulators.


----------



## yhkim (Sep 9, 2015)

Travv801 said:


> Make it so you can delete methods. I was testing how methods worked and I wasn't able to delete a method I created.
> 
> I've noticed if you hit the settings key, it brings up a settings select button but it doesn't do anything when selected.
> 
> For adding methods, you could make an option for different sized cubes. Obviously this is for future development as you'll have to work on different cube simulators.



Travv801..!
Thank you for your feedback.
You mean that you can not delete the method you created?
Try this.
Simply, delete by swiping on a row you want to delete from the list in "custom method" menu.
There is some bugs. Sorry for that.
The settings key will be disabled in next update.


----------



## Travv801 (Sep 9, 2015)

yhkim said:


> Travv801..!
> Thank you for your feedback.
> You mean that you can not delete the method you created?
> Try this.
> ...



Swiping worked. 

I haven't been solving much, so I'm not using the app a whole lot. However, I'll use your app when I do solve. Would like to make your app the best as I see a lot of potential 

EDIT: Personally, I think a priority should be that the app doesn't time out. If I'm solving larger cubes, I have to wake the phone up in order to stop the timer.


----------



## Travv801 (Sep 11, 2015)

Saw the change log. Thank you 

EDIT: Noticed a bug. Just going through and playing with your algorithm simulator. If I spam the back button or forward button more than once in the time of one animation, the app wont register it and it wont reset properly.

EDIT: Inspection time please


----------



## yhkim (Sep 16, 2015)

Travv801 said:


> Saw the change log. Thank you
> 
> EDIT: Noticed a bug. Just going through and playing with your algorithm simulator. If I spam the back button or forward button more than once in the time of one animation, the app wont register it and it wont reset properly.
> 
> EDIT: Inspection time please



Thanks for your concerns.

I fix it. FW, BW button actions ignored when cube animation is running.

Thanks.


----------

